# Imperativo (verbo reflexivo)



## iLai

Siempre he tenido la duda de si es correcto agregar la parte pronomial al final de los imperativos en la conjugaciones de usted y uds. (y vosotros también.)

Por ejemplo (tú)- "vente", "callate", "ponte..." son comunes claro.

Esta construcción sirve para las otras conjugaciones?

Por ejemplo (ud.)- "vengase"?, "callese"?, "pongase"?
o (uds.)- "venganse"?, "callense"?, "ponganse"?
o (vosotros)- "venidos"?, "callados"?, "ponedos"?

(y mientras estamos con el tema- ¿Cómo se conjugarían estos imperativos de verbos reflexivos para "vos"?)

Gracias por ayudar con esta antigua duda mia!


----------



## Learning

> Por ejemplo (ud.)- "vÉngase"?, "cÁllese"?, "pÓngase"?
> o (uds.)- "vÉnganse"?, "cÁllense"?, "pÓnganse"?
> o (vosotros)- "venIOS"?, "callAOS"?, "poneOS"?



Perfecto! Solo las tildes y lo de VOSOTROS, que es sin D.


----------



## Learning

Oops! Me corrijo a mí mismo. Es Veníos, con tilde.


----------



## Jellby

Learning said:


> Perfecto! Solo las tildes y lo de VOSOTROS, que es sin D.



Excepto para el verbo "ir", que es "i*d*os".


----------



## Faby`s

para conjugar con "vos" sería lo mismo q con "tu" a no ser q te encontres en argentina


----------



## lazarus1907

iLai said:


> Siempre he tenido la duda de si es correcto agregar la parte pronomial al final de los imperativos en la conjugaciones de usted y uds. (y vosotros también.)


Creo que deberías enseñar español a muchos hispanohablantes que parecen ser incapaces de conjugar el imperativo correctamente.

Cuando un verbo aparece en su forma pronominal, debe aparecer en forma enclítica (es decir, junto al verbo y al final) en los imperativos... forzosamente. Ejemplos de verbos que solo existen en forma pronominal:

Arrepentirse -> ¡Arrepiéntete!  ¡Arrepiente!  ¡Te arrepiente! 
Atrever -> ¡Atrévete!  ¡Atreve!  ¡Te atreve!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

lazarus1907 said:


> Creo que deberías enseñar español a muchos hispanohablantes que parecen ser incapaces de conjugar el imperativo correctamente.
> 
> Cuando un verbo aparece en su forma pronominal, debe aparecer en forma enclítica (es decir, junto al verbo y al final) en los imperativos... forzosamente. Ejemplos de verbos que solo existen en forma pronominal:
> 
> Arrepentirse -> ¡Arrepiéntete!  ¡Arrepiente!  ¡Te arrepiente!
> Atrever -> ¡Atrévete!  ¡Atreve!  ¡Te atreve!



Tengo una pregunta. ¿Qué diferencia habría si pusieras "le" después de ensen~ar? Mira, "ensen~arles" Es probable que ya hayas contestado una pregunta parecida antes, pero todavía me hace dudar. ¿Es que no se necesita?


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Tengo una pregunta. ¿Qué diferencia habría si pusieras "le" después de ensen~ar? Mira, "ensen~arles" Es probable que ya hayas contestado una pregunta parecida antes, pero todavía me hace dudar. ¿Es que no se necesita?


Los clíticos de dativo y acusativo también aparecen en forma enclítica (acusativo al final) en los imperativos:

¡Entretenéd-nos-lo!
¡Enseñád-me-lo!
¡Mirad-les!
¡Entretengá-mos-los!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No creo que haya hecho bien la pregunta.  Dijiste tú "Creo que deberías enseñar español a muchos hispanohablantes", no? ¿Por qué no decidiste agregar "le" después del verbo, "ensen~ar*les*" a muchos hispanohablantes?


----------



## Jellby

Eso sería una duplicación del OI, ya que es "a muchos hispanohablantes". La duplicación es posible, pero no es obligatoria cuando el verbo va antes que el OI (el de verdad, no el pronombre).

Enseñar español a muchos hispanohablantes 
Enseñarles español a muchos hispanohablantes 

Una posibilidad es la de recalcar un imperativo con la fórmula "que + subj.", en tal caso los pronombres son proclíticos. A veces se comete la incorrección de omitir el "que".

Siéntense 
¡Que se sienten! 
¡Se sienten, co#o!


----------



## AoH

Jellby said:


> Eso sería una duplicación del OI, ya que es "a muchos hispanohablantes". La duplicación es posible, pero no es obligatoria cuando el verbo va antes que el OI (el de verdad, no el pronombre).
> 
> Enseñar español a muchos hispanohablantes
> Enseñarles español a muchos hispanohablantes



Creo que esa era la pregunta inicial: si es obligatorio poner "te" en "vente".  Creo que no.  "Te" añade un matiz que, para mí y en ese caso, es de familiaridad.  Por otro lado, "vengase" me transmite más autoridad que "venga".


----------



## iLai

Learning said:


> Perfecto! Solo las tildes y lo de VOSOTROS, que es sin D.



Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Fue mi primer post y es impresionante la comunidad por aquí.

Para estar seguro les pido que me aclaren dos cosas-

1. ¿De verdad los imperativos (de verbos reflexivos) de vosotros no llevan "D"? (ejemplos: veníos vosotros, calláos, etc.) Sólo tengo una duda porque en el caso de un verbo no reflexivo, el imperativo lleva un "D" (¿no?). (ejemplos: comed las verduras, escribidme un ensayo, etc.)

y 2. ¿"Faby's" me dijo que para "vos" serían igual que la forma "tú", pero sé que en Argentina los imperativos de "vos" se construyen cómo "vení", "poné", etc. que son distintos sobre todo para los verbos irregulares. ¿No es cierto que serían como- "veníte", "ponéte"?

Gracias. Que les vaya bien!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

iLai said:


> 1. ¿De verdad los imperativos (de verbos reflexivos) de vosotros no llevan "D"? (ejemplos: veníos vosotros, call*a*os, etc.) Sólo tengo una duda porque en el caso de un verbo no reflexivo, el imperativo lleva un "D" (¿no?). (Ejemplos: comed las verduras, escribidme un ensayo, etc.)



*2.* *Ortografía de las formas verbales con clíticos.* 
*d) *La segunda persona del plural del imperativo _vosotros_ pierde la _-d_ final cuando se le añade el enclítico _os; _así,_ estad + os = estaos _(y no _estados_): _Estaos quietos. _Es excepción la forma _idos,_ imperativo poco usado de _irse_ (→ ir(se), 1): _«Nada comprendéis. ¡Idos Juana, Inés, Marina...!, ¡idos todas!»_ (Arrau _Digo_ [Chile 1981]).

_DPD._


 Otras aclaraciones

_1. dejemos_ + _nos_      = *dejémonos* (no *dejémosnos*),      _PERO:_ _digan_ + _nos_      = _dígannos_; _pon _+ _nos _= _ponnos;__ mantén _+ _nos      _= _mantennos_;
_2._ _pongamos_ + _se_      + _lo_ = *pongámoselo* (no *pongámosselo*):      _«__Pongámoselo fácil__»_.
_3. sienten_ + _se_      = *siéntense* (no *siéntesen* ni *siéntensen).*
_ 4._ [ Muy vulgar]: *Irsen*_,_ en lugar de *Váyanse *o *Irse*_: __«Tienen      la cara de *irsen *sin pagar»_; _«¡*Irsen* de aquí!»_. Debió decirse: _«Tienen      la cara de *irse *sin pagar» y «¡*Váyanse* de aquí!»._
_           5._ [ Lengua escrita]:_ suplicamos + os _= *suplicámoos*_,_ y no *suplicamosos*.


----------



## Faby`s

y 2. ¿"Faby's" me dijo que para "vos" serían igual que la forma "tú", pero sé que en Argentina los imperativos de "vos" se construyen cómo "vení", "poné", etc. que son distintos sobre todo para los verbos irregulares. ¿No es cierto que serían como- "veníte", "ponéte"?


Si exacto, ese "vos" puedes conjugarlo igual que "tu", a menos que te encuentres en argentina en donde se usa asi como tu pones en los ejemplos ...vení...poné y si no me equivoco también usan el veníte ponéte etc.
Pero sería bueno que algun gauchito nos ayudara con mas ejemplos


----------



## Bloem

Hola, en Paraguay tambien usamos el "vos" y si, decimos, "vení" por ejemplo, "veni a casa" y "pone" ej. pone los libros en orden..espero les ayude eso
Ps: el ponete se usaria en por ej. ponete el vestido azul..


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _3. sienten_ + _se_      = *siéntense*(no *siéntesen* ni *siéntensen).*
> _ 4._ [ Muy vulgar]: *Irsen*_,_ en lugar de *Váyanse *o *Irse*_: __«Tienen      la cara de *irsen *sin pagar»_; _«¡*Irsen* de aquí!»_. Debió decirse: _«Tienen      la cara de *irse *sin pagar» y «¡*Váyanse* de aquí!»._



Estos dos no son "excepciones" sino incorrecciones más o menos frecuentes (aunque yo nunca las he oído).


----------



## Jellby

iLai said:


> ¿No es cierto que serían como- "veníte", "ponéte"?



Sí, pero sin acento, son palabras llanas que terminan en vocal: "venite", "ponete".


----------



## Faby`s

No lleva tilde efectivamente...mas bien lleva el acento en esas vocales


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Los clíticos de dativo y acusativo también aparecen en forma enclítica (acusativo al final) en los imperativos:
> 
> ¡Entretenéd-nos-lo!
> ¡Enseñád-me-lo!
> ¡Mirad-les!
> ¡Entretengá-mos-los!


 
Por una transformación fonológica se debe decir:

entretenéoslo
Enseñámelo
Miráles
Entretengámoslo

Vámonos.

Pero se acepta en el agua coloquial
márchesen
Siéntesen
Hágamen el favor.
Fuente Olga Fenández Soriano 'los pronombres átonos'

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Pero se acepta en el agua coloquial
> márchesen
> Siéntesen
> Hágamen el favor.
> Fuente Olga Fenández Soriano 'los pronombres átonos'



Mejor que "se acepta", digamos que "se usa" o "se encuentra" (aunque yo nunca lo he oído en España). Puede que Olga Fernández Soriano lo acepte, pero la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, en el DPD, lo marca como incorrección.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Mejor que "se acepta", digamos que "se usa" o "se encuentra" (aunque yo nunca lo he oído en España). Puede que Olga Fernández Soriano lo acepte, pero la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, en el DPD, lo marca como incorrección.


 
*Es de uso en el argot popular*, mucho en los pueblos, por confusión con las normas del imperativo, lo mismo IRSEN.
 En nuestra área se oye mucho HÁGAMEN el favor.
Ivy29


----------



## DominicanGirl239

Chicos, perdonen que hago un reply después de tanto tiempo, es que justo ahora lo encontré en Google y me pareció muy interesante. Tengo una inquietud con los verbos reflexivos y la tilde o acento ortográfico, porque según las reglas ortográficas, las palabras graves o llanas no llevan tilde cuando finalizan en N, S o VOCAL. Entonces, me surgió la duda de si lleva tilde la palabra "Habrase" (por ejemplo, la frase "¡Habrase visto semejante desfachatez!"), pues en Google casi siempre aparece con tilde. "Habrá" sí la lleva al ser aguda, pero creo que al transformarse en verbo reflexivo no la lleva. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## flljob

Que tienes razón: debe escribirse sin tilde. Pero no es porque se haya vuelto reflexivo, sino porque es una palabra grave que termina en vocal.

Saludos


----------



## Ohkar

Entonces... yo tengo otra duda...

propongannos
confirmennos

Son estas correctas???

Estamos utilizando la segunda del plural como verbo y el primero del plural como pronombre...

Realmente encuentro algo extraño el doble uso de la n... pero parecen correctas,no???

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ohkar said:


> propóngannos
> confírmennos
> 
> ¿¿¿Son estas correctas???


Hola:

Tanto *propóngannos* como *confírmennos *son correctas.



			
				DPD said:
			
		

> ...no se produce reducción si se añade _nos_ a una forma verbal terminada en _-n,_ lo que sucede en los casos en que este pronombre se une a la forma del plural _ustedes_ del subjuntivo exhortativo (_digan_ + _nos_ = _dígannos_) o a algunos imperativos irregulares de segunda persona del singular (_pon _+ _nos _= _ponnos; mantén _+ _nos _= _mantennos_). En el caso del subjuntivo exhortativo, además, la _-nn-_ permite distinguir la persona del plural de la del singular:_ Dígannos _[ustedes]_ la verdad,_ frente a _Díganos _[usted] _la verdad_.



Artículo completo.

Un saludo.

Pedro


----------



## Ohkar

Muchas gracias Pedro!!


----------



## Södertjej

flljob said:


> Pero no es porque se haya vuelto reflexivo, sino porque es una palabra grave que termina en vocal.


Las palabras graves que terminan en vocal no llevan tilde. Como palabra, grave o tilde. Las graves llevan tilde sólo si no acaban en vocal, n o s. como mármol.


----------



## Pinairun

Lo que tampoco debe decirse es: ¡¡SE SIENTEN, CO**!!.

Horrible.


----------

